# Fireworks stands



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone seen or been to any firework stands or anyone selling?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i got a few bricks of sky rockets and packs of airbombs 

sky rockets $40 for a brick or $5 a pack
airbombs $10 a pack


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

I got air bombs was looking for might mites or black cats.you have any of those or know where to get some


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try coquitlam, I saw one off lougheed hwy right at the "border". Big signs for fireworks.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

You will not be able to find mighty mights if you do they be really high priced it hard geting them in this year

but sky rockets closet thing you can get to bottle rocket right now and its been now banned so you can even by them from store but i got em if ya want dem 40 a brick


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Theres a decent shop on Hastings st in Vancouver. Up the street from Brentwood town center.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Just take a 10 min. tour of East Van. There are GIANT signs everywhere.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

new west on 6th street. go up 6th and there is about 7 stores. you cant miss it


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

striker said:


> Anyone seen or been to any firework stands or anyone selling?


there was a couple along scott road last night when i was out at potters house of horrors...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I went out to chillwack, you can buy " american " ones from the seller on the reserve. I got a few packages, also the reserve in north van may have the ones you want. another reserve out near the endowment land of ubc just off sw marine drive.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Leave my pumpkins alone!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I went out to chillwack, you can buy " american " ones from the seller on the reserve. I got a few packages, also the reserve in north van may have the ones you want. another reserve out near the endowment land of ubc just off sw marine drive.


lol anyone can get from a reserve bro just gotta take the time to go there


----------

